# Hawx ecollar, feed back ?



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

HAs anyone used the hawx ecollar ? does it work ok /


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Looks to be made , I bet, by Sport Dog. And if it is , I wouldn't spend a dime on it!


----------



## cnb961 (Jul 25, 2008)

Have been using one for over a year now love have two buttons on my maxus one for each dog,When I run one dog I use two different settings for him when training I use the button on my whistle,the different settings and the way you can program it are great


----------

